# [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets at Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(1-0)/(0-0)*


When/Where:
*Thursday, October 30, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Kidd / Wright / Howard / Nowitzki / Dampier*


_*Preview*_



> The Houston Rockets' season-opener wasn't the championship blueprint they hope to follow this season, but it was a win.
> 
> Now they're hoping for another victory Thursday in Dallas, where the Mavericks kick off their season.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

They better have watched some tape after that Memphis game if they plan on winning this one. Our offense was so stale last game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Stale, that's kind. It was moldy and past time to toss that offense. 

It's all about movement. If they can start the motion and keep it going the offense will be fine. Losing all momentum because of ball stopping and no one else moving is going to be an issue all season if we let it.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Our offense looked so bad they forced me to watch the SAN/PHX game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

I love nationally televised game because I can see Rockets in action LIVE! 

Go Rockets! I know back to back schedule kills, but I am sure we reserved some of the strength yesterday for today.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Of 3 games tonight, DirecTV will show the two I least care.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

62-59 at the half. Now we're not playing defense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

T-Mac is hitting free throws!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

I cant stand the freakin Mav's This team always give us the fits.

I sped home from work to watch the 4th Q


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Yao Ming is having a hell of a game tonight. 10/13 shooting, 26 points, 10 boards so far.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Artest is awesome


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

I repeat, Artest is awesome

Morey is a magician.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Ron Artest I love you.

Edit: Ron Artest I REALLY really love you. (4th quarter 4:19 remaining.)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

WTF they showing that damn replay 100 times. Guilty by reputation only.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

i ****ing love this ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Game. Set. Match.

Ron Artest taking over.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Man this season's ROckets look so good. THe only thing holding us back is injuries. We are able to close the games out without Mac.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Hmmm... Maybe not as good as a closer as I thought.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Brooks needs to slow it down!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Brooks!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Yah I say we looked a lot better than last night.

2-0 baby


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Good to see they pay attention


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

He's the player we needed the most the last 2 years...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Check out who we beat.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=281030006

"Before tipoff, Mavs swingman Jerry Stackhouse addressed the crowd, saying, "It's gonna be fun, it's gonna be fast. Put on your seat belts. Let's do it!" Then Dallas opened the Carlisle era with a 24-second violation."


HA!


:wearenumber1:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

^ Thats hilarious...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Brooks was great, we should try to use him more. It's good that they are resting TMac during the 4th quarter. We really need a big man to back Yao up. 41 min of game time for Yao is really too much this early in the season. Bring back Deke or someone who is decent and over 7 please.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

I don't think we're going to bring in another center any time soon. Our best bet is to play small ball while Yao rests and have Landry/Scola/Hayes rotate the front court. Maybe we can incorporate Dorsey as time goes on and he develops. Also when Battier returns, we can stick either him or Artest to play the 4 for a few minutes.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

A couple of Highlights from the game -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu8iqoYdfR0


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*



> *Behind the box score, where Ron threw his Artest around*
> 
> This is why we think the Rockets will be so good. The team was clicking all over the face of the Mavericks on Thursday, topping the home team by ten even though Houston played far from a perfect game.
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie



> *Go For Launch: Rockets Off To A Good Start*
> 
> If this is the identity that the Rockets adapt, I love, love, love this team. Weapons, everywhere. Versatility. Defense. Focus. Energy. And Aldeman has taken full reins on offense, and you can tell.
> 
> ...





> For a majority of the fourth, Aldeman held out Yao and McGrady. The Rockets built and held a lead behind Ron Artest. That's what Artest does. He provides the second unit a guy who can produce when he needs to and then shift to an auxiliary role when the two top guys come back in. *In one sequence, Artest guarded Brandon Bass, Josh Howard, and Dirk Nowitzki in back to back possessions. On top of this he nailed a huge three of a screen.* Rob messaged me as Artest unleashed an awesome tribal dance, "When did Ron Artest turn into Jason Kapono?" Artest working the perimeter gets back to a level of offensive potency with the inside-outside game that made them very hard to stop tonight.


Hardwood Paroxysm


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

Yao wishes he was a lil' bit taller...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 2] Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks*

T-Mac still can't play well with Yao. We need to go to Yao more often in the offense. When we went away from him, that's when Dallas clawed back.


----------

